# In the epic struggle.....



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

.....of Man vs. underwear in the toilet, Man won today.:thumbup:


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

need a no thanks button.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Been there, done that.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Protech said:


> Been there, done that.


 

Are you saying that is you underwear in the pic?:laughing::jester:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Colgar, you funny...:laughing:


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

I found some in a ALF toilet, They were fully loaded with the name "Gladys" on the waistband. Gladys was in trouble!


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Yes. I've taken dumps that was so bad that you have to throw the underwear out as well, just not in the toilet.


Given the color of that toilet water,


There was peas in that diet.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Yes. I've taken dumps that was so bad that you have to throw the underwear out as well, just not in the toilet.
> 
> 
> Given the color of that toilet water,
> ...


 Hell, I've had to throw out the underwear, and once both socks.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Hell, I've had to throw out the underwear, and once both socks.


 
Streak down the leg, or resourcing cheap articles of clothing for the wipe factor?


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

That is nasty. At least you got a free pair of underwear.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Streak down the leg, or resourcing cheap articles of clothing for the wipe factor?


I have a rule. More than 3 wipes constitutes a shower and turf the glitch.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

U.A.til.I.die said:


> I have a rule. More than 3 wipes constitutes a shower and turf the glitch.[/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

"turf"= verb. To get rid of
"gitch"= noun. (slang).

I guess it's a regional dialect...
Ha! That there's funny!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

U.A.til.I.die said:


> "turf"= verb. To get rid of
> "gitch"= noun. (slang).
> 
> I guess it's a regional dialect...
> Ha! That there's funny!


Sorry, iPhone auto corrected to "glitch", proper term is "GITCH"


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Streak down the leg, or resourcing cheap articles of clothing for the wipe factor?


 Neither, I sharted and the public bathroom was out of TP.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Neither, I sharted and the public bathroom was out of TP.



Wow, you and Dunbar both need to learn the term "OVERSHARE." :laughing:


----------



## Nayman's Drain (Dec 17, 2010)

Gitch, Gaunch, Ginch
All the same around here


----------

